# DALSTRONG



## ilovetheweeds (Apr 24, 2016)

has anyone worked with these knives before? If so, can I get some opinions on their quality.


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

Stay away from ceramics.  As far as the VG-10 line, you're paying for some flashiness.  Just get a Tojiro DP at less than half the price.


----------



## ilovetheweeds (Apr 24, 2016)

MillionsKnives said:


> Stay away from ceramics. As far as the VG-10 line, you're paying for some flashiness. Just get a Tojiro DP at less than half the price.


Yea..I kinda figured I'd be paying for flashiness because it's a beautiful line. Ill take your word for it and stay away from ceramics. For now I have a Misono but when it's time to upgrade I'm looking to get a Sakai. I'm really into the blue steel.


----------



## foody518 (Aug 6, 2015)

Which Sakai?


----------



## foody518 (Aug 6, 2015)

Also if you're okay with reactive and you want flashy and blue steel.... http://www.knivesandstones.com/tana...uto-240mm-with-custom-octagonal-ebony-handle/


----------



## ilovetheweeds (Apr 24, 2016)

foody518 said:


> Which Sakai?


TAKAYUKI


----------



## ilovetheweeds (Apr 24, 2016)

foody518 said:


> Also if you're okay with reactive and you want flashy and blue steel.... http://www.knivesandstones.com/tana...uto-240mm-with-custom-octagonal-ebony-handle/


Niiiice ....but....





  








st_63l_chef_210mm_01__41013.1433688743.1280.960.jp




__
ilovetheweeds


__
Jun 25, 2016


----------



## realcjason (Jun 30, 2016)

I agree with others about ceramics, they are mostly a gimmick unless you slice a few fruits every so often.  The problem is they have no durability, it's like cutting with a potato chip, they snap and break all over the place.  

As far as Dalstrong's other lines, I have the Shogun 9.5" chef, santoku, utility, and just bought their boning.   I have nothing but great things to say about the line and company, the knives are beautiful, excellently balanced and the VG10 and whatever heat treatment they are doing gives a wicked edge that lasts.   For the price, I'm really happy.  I seriously think people should consider them instead of automatically writing them off as flashy and new. The Tojiro is ok but I prefer the G10 handle Dalstrong uses, durable as heck.  Also, easy to stone.

My only gripe is the line is not complete (yet, they advise more shapes on the way) as I like a nakiri amoung others.  Instead I picked up a Kikuichi Warikomi damascus nakiri for about $250.  Lovely knife, but the quality of Dalstrong is on par at 50%, but as mentioned their line is incomplete as of this writing.


----------

